# Flow Bindings vs. Two-strap Bindings



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I currently have ridden flows for two seasons now and I've liked them so far. I've been reading that two-strap bindings give you better response? My flows feel different, but I don't think that there is a response issue with them. I haven't ever used two-strap bindings so I can't compare the two. Is it all personal opinion? Does anyone have experience with either binding or both bindings?


----------



## AgentStephens (Mar 19, 2014)

I have Flows and love them too. I think the reponse would become more apparent when you start going big with tricks and in the park as less response could cause wipes. 

Flow are combating this by making the strap bigger to encompass more of your feet. The back insert and release sold me to Flows and both me and the misses ride using them. Most people can't afford them when starting so get used to riding 2 straps.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use flows primarily but went with the two strap nx2-se starting last season. they are very responsive in comparison to the power straps and traditional two strap bindings. I use union factory On my pow board and love the comfort of them as well.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't spend much time in the park so that's good. It could be the fact that my boots are really soft and that my board is 20+ years old lol. I'm upgrading in about a week, so I'll see if there is any difference.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've got Flows (NX2-AT) and Rome Targa's, and I've been swapping them back and forth this season on my boards. Here's what I find:

Flows need to be set up properly. Until you get them dialed in, they're a PITA. Traditional bucklers, you just tighten until satisfied.

Once the Flows are set up properly, they are way more convenient when getting off the lift. You can snap in without even stopping once you get proficient.

I don't detect any difference in responsiveness going heelside. There may be a very light mushiness in Flows going toeside but I wouldn't swear to it.

If you're going to get Flows, get the NX2's if at all possible. The NX2 mechanism allows you to have the I-strap tighter when locked in.

FWIW, I'm an intermediate rider and only into park a little bit. For a high-end rider, there may be more of a difference.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Donutz said:


> I've got Flows (NX2-AT) and Rome Targa's, and I've been swapping them back and forth this season on my boards. Here's what I find:
> 
> Flows need to be set up properly. Until you get them dialed in, they're a PITA. Traditional bucklers, you just tighten until satisfied.
> 
> ...


I have the NXT-AT's from 12'. I think my board is too narrow and I never got the chance to set them up correctly, but I'm going to my local boardshop in about a week. Hopefully they can help me out. I'm thinking about upgrading to NX2-AT's, because I like the new strap mechanism-but that's further down the road. Getting my foot in my NXT-AT's takes force, so I can see why the the new tech would be better. I also have crappy DC boots which don't help my case much!


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Argo said:


> I use flows primarily but went with the two strap nx2-se starting last season. they are very responsive in comparison to the power straps and traditional two strap bindings. I use union factory On my pow board and love the comfort of them as well.


Apologie's for the thread steal. Argo I just got a new solomon sick stick for pow and was thinking of getting the factorys to pair up with it. Do you like your factorys on your pow setup? Any feedback would be awesome!


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Bought a set of Flow bindings a number of years back.
I gave them to a friend during the first season.
They never felt right while I was riding.
I can be very aggressive and like to really surf the chopped crap that everybody scrapes up some days.
From the get go they just did not feel right.
Possibly teamed up with a pair of boots with much stiffer uppers I would have liked them better?


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

hello ! (im almost news on the forum and im canadian french so if my english is half basic so...do not be too hard with me ) for me i have started (i mean learn on two strap binding) but quickly switch to flow and i love them ! while im strapp in it i feel noting i mean is not overtight or loss i can event walk whit it (im joking) i dont do park so... plenty of my friend look and says isnt bad at all but it prefere two strapp binding to do park or other trick
the other thing i love is it impossible to overtight them !


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Ravaging Rami said:


> I have the NXT-AT's from 12'. I think my board is too narrow and I never got the chance to set them up correctly, but I'm going to my local boardshop in about a week. Hopefully they can help me out. I'm thinking about upgrading to NX2-AT's, because I like the new strap mechanism-but that's further down the road. Getting my foot in my NXT-AT's takes force, so I can see why the the new tech would be better. I also have crappy DC boots which don't help my case much!


It's not a question of nuts and bolts, or having a "tech" look at them or whatever. It's a question of "simply" getting the straps at the correct tension to be able to simultaneously get in and out easily AND have your boots in there sufficiently tight; it's a pretty narrow window, and can only be done while riding. I tried a pair of the old ones with the fixed ankle straps for two days and my trad binding buddys waited for me the whole time, and gave me shit about it the whole time. Apparently if you get this figured out they're awesome, but I lost the wherewithal to continue with them and saw no particular benefit for me personally over trad bindings... But who the hell knows, I see plenty of people who can't conceive how anyone has problems with them, and the relaxing ankle straps look interesting...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I've used Flows continuously for the last decade and have just switched to Union two-strap bindings.

I haven't used the Unions yet but my reasons for switching from Flows are as follows:
- Highback falls down regularly when skating (like in lift queues)
- Not compact enough for storage due to the big I-strap (newer Flows resolve this I think)
- When you're no longer a beginner the benefit of being able to get in and out of bindings quickly is not as big as you don't need to take off your board as often (not getting stuck as often and better at keeping speed on cat tracks and traverses)
- More options across many brands if you go two-strap

My wife also ditched her Flows a season back and has been riding some Rome bindings. She got sick of the mechanism that clips up the highback getting full of snow and not holding.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Those are pretty much the same reasons I purchased Burton Cartels at the end of this season.


----------



## wildhorse (Mar 9, 2013)

Same here, went from Flow NXT-FSE to Burton Cartels. I have slightly better control and can ride faster. Flows were fine for the first 2 years but then one starts to prefer better control instead of fast entry.

I would recommend Flows to beginners any time, but not to intermediate/advanced riders. I have to say Flow has very good build quality in comparison to Burton for the same price. Everything from Burton feels cheaper, although works better.

I had Flow Rift quickfit boots but during warm days they made my feet feel they were full of water (poor moisture wicking) and gave me blisters on ankle due to skin becoming soft. They were built very well, very durable, but due to this problem had to be replaced by Burton Ion and I never had this problem ever since.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just a couple of updates on this subject, since the thread has been revived. As mentioned before, I'd been swapping bindings and boards around the last month or two of this season. I've been using a Heritage and a Proto, and NX2-ATs and Targas. What I found was that I could feel a difference in responsiveness with the Proto -- significant enough that I won't use Flows on the Proto any more. On the Heritage I didn't notice much of a difference. I noticed _more_ of a difference between the NX2-ATs and my older NXT-ATs.

If I was still riding at Seymour, where the runs are short, I don't think I'd want to give up my Flows regardless (I can get down the Mystery run in 4 minutes and that's the longest run). On Cypress where the runs are probably twice as long and can take 3 times as long to ride down (more challenging), the strap-in time is less of an issue and things like the highback getting in the way when you're skating becomes more significant.

For the short term, I'm going to keep my Targas on my Proto, the NX2-ATs on the Heritage, and the old NXT-ATs will go on my Ride Havoc for summer balance beam work. Longer term, I'm going to buy some new traditional bindings like maybe Unions or something, and move the Targas to the Heritage.

Partly this is also because I'm doing more off-piste and park stuff, and I think you do notice the difference a bit more in those circumstances. I'm not going to diss Flows or criticize anyone for using them. It's a personal preference thing. And understand, we're not talking light-years worth of difference. The difference is subtle and may not be enough to override the convenience. As with everything, YMMV.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I used the flows and contraband stuff for a couple years. Honestly,* i think there is a point at which you move from trying to get more runs then everyone on the hill to trying to get your own best performance.* And at that point you move to 2 strap systems. 

Personally I found that the flex hinge bindings like burton re:flex binding and forum republic and shaka, make a huge difference in board flex and feel. I would not go back to a one strap or step in system.


----------



## Snowblossom (May 14, 2014)

Hello I would like to buy a pair of 2006 Flow NXTFS mens bindings , and board , If you can help me find any I will pay finders fee.
Thanks Snowblossom @ [email protected]


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

no need to post this 15 times we get it. You are looking to pay top dollar for outdated shit. Awesome. Now Stop bringing up old posts. It is un necessary.


----------

